# For what its worth,...



## Alan Sweet (Jan 25, 2016)

OnLine metals is selling 10"-12" SS, 3/16 sq rod cut offs @$0.89 a piece. They work great for pepper mills. You have to thread them and cut them to length. But, you can buy 6" peppermill kits and make your own shaft up to 12". You can also get them in much longer 1', 2', 3'.... but the price is right. You do need to get in quantity to cut down on shipping costs.

https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=426&step=4&showunits=inches&id=16&top_cat=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

Alan I am missing where the big savings are when buying a 6" PM kit compared to a 12" kit. On woodturners catalog for example the difference is about $2 by the time you order the after market shafts, pay shipping, spend time threading. Are you going to be making a bunch of them to justify threading them yourself? Just curious is all I mean you'd save about $20 over 10 mills. I guess if you're making 100 mills for a big order it could be worth it though.

Either way thanks for sharing the link. I know Vern and a few others have gotten big orders before and may be interested.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

Just an FYI for others, I added four 4' shafts to my cart and after their $3 "cut fee" and their significant shipping the 4' shafts come to just under $9 each. If I need only one 4' shaft that will cost me $22.55 to my door. But if you need it you need it right.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just an FYI for others, I added four 4' shafts to my cart and after their $3 "cut fee" and their significant shipping the 4' shafts come to just under $9 each. If I need only one 4' shaft that will cost me $22.55 to my door. But if you need it you need it right.


so will we be seeing a 4' mill sometime soon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> so will we be seeing a 4' mill sometime soon?



No I will build an 8' one if I go big - and don't say I can't drill it because I can . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------

